# Poor oral intake



## lak2036 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking for an ICD9 code for poor oral intake?


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

I would use, Loss of appetite - 783.0.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't feel it would be appropriate for the coder to assume loss of appetite if not documented, we need to know the reason for the poor oral intake, it is due to difficulty swallowing?  Or nausea? Or is it a psych issue or late effect of some other problem such as esophageal erosion due to radiation therapy?  Poor oral intake is not a diagnosis and it is not a symptom, it is a consequence of something else.  What else is documented int he note?


----------

